# Residential Floor Area Calculation - Los Angeles



## RANDOM (Apr 4, 2017)

Under the LABDS code we can find three ways to calculate the floor area of a new house:

1)RFA (BMO or Hillside depending on the ZI)
2)Zoning Code Area (Sec 12.03)
3)Building Code Area

Can somebody tell me where can I find the code section for 3)?

http://netinfo.ladbs.org/ladbsec.NS...E/IB-P-BC 2002-021 Floor Area rev 11-1-02.pdf

So far I only found this. Unfortunately it talks very little about the difference between Zoning and Building code definitions for "Floor Area".


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 4, 2017)

It appears to me that that is what it is written specifically to do.
"What" do you want it to say and for "what" purpose?


----------



## cda (Apr 4, 2017)

So what is the end game, why the question??


----------



## Mats Johansson (Oct 11, 2018)

The floor area referenced in the link above is the Zoning method.
How is this different from the Building Code method?
And finally; how is that different from the School Fee method?
Very confusing with all these methods...


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 15, 2018)

1. Zoning is concerned about FAR which is the allowable lot coverage.
2. BC allows for net sq. ftg ( that is less columns, shafts, unoccupiable spaces)
3. School Fee (see their method of measurement) they want to collect their fees)


----------



## mark handler (Oct 15, 2018)

CBC Section 202 Definitions
FLOOR AREA, GROSS. The floor area within the inside perimeter of the exterior walls of the building under consideration, exclusive of vent shafts and courts, without deduction for corridors, stairways, ramps, closets, the thickness of interior walls, columns or other features. The floor area of a building, or portion thereof, not provided with surrounding exterior walls shall be the usable area under the horizontal projection of the roof or floor above. The gross floor area shall not include shafts with no openings or interior courts.

FLOOR AREA, NET. The actual occupied area not including unoccupied accessory areas such as corridors, stairways, ramps, toilet rooms, mechanical rooms and closets.


----------

